# Using Yamaha YPAO microphone with REW



## boxerfan88 (Jan 15, 2014)

Am a new user of REW. Just tried using the Yamaha AVR YPAO microphone with REW, it seems to work quite well (more sensitive than the laptop built in microphone). However, I notice the freq response from 1khz - 20khz drops off about 15db from the lower ranges (20hz-1khz). Has anyone tried the Yamaha YPAO microphone with REW? Any feedback/suggestion?

A side question, is there a way to create our own mic/cal file without sophisticated equipment? (I know this is a long shot question...)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!

A frequency response measurement is only as good as the mic you are using. Auto-EQ mics have compensation for their deficiencies built in to the receiver's firmware; no one knows what their response is, so they would only be useful for acoustics measurements (which do not require frequency response accuracy). So if you’re interested in accurate frequency response measurements, it will require a mic with custom calibration that you can load into REW. This post tells how to create a mic calibration file, but it requires a frequency response graph from the manufacturer.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

